# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  PTSS-Posttraumatische Stress Stoornis - Artikel

## Petra717

*PTSS-Posttraumatische Stress Stoornis*

Een verschrikkelijke gebeurtenis kan zoveel stress opleveren dat het een trauma wordt en blijft. Het dagelijkse leven kan daarna ernstig verstoord raken door er geen grip meer op te hebben. Als dat zo is, spreekt men van een Posttraumatische Stress Stoornis. Het vertrouwen in het dagelijks bestaan, in anderen en in zichzelf is aangetast. Angstig genoeg komen de kwetsbaarheid en onmacht op de voorgrond te staan. 

Herinneringen, vermijding en gevoelloosheid kunnen elkaar afwisselen. De herinneringen aan de gebeurtenis kan via dromen opdoemen, maar ook tijdens de dagelijkse bezigheden. Het gevoel kan dan opnieuw worden beleefd. Daarnaast kan er ook zo gehandeld worden alsof de gebeurtenis opnieuw plaatsvindt. De paniek kan weer toeslaan met hartkloppingen, ademhalingsmoeilijkheden, erg trillen en zweten, verlamd zijn of willen wegrennen als gevolg. Aan de andere kant kan juist de herinnering weer weggedrukt worden. De prikkels worden vermeden die aan de gebeurtenis doet denken. Ook zal er niet over gepraat worden waardoor ook andere mensen worden vermeden. Het kan zelfs overgaan in ontkenning en ervoor wegvluchten. Gevoelloosheid en alles doen zonder erbij na te denken kan dan voor de dag komen. 

Dit alles kan zich uiten in
- Gespannenheid, gejaagdheid, geen rust of geduld hebben en constant alert zijn
- Schrikachtigheid en overgevoeligheid
- Prikkelbaarheid, woede-aanvallen en huilbuien
- Somberheid en gebrek aan plezier en interesse
- Grote vermoeidheid, maar slecht in- of doorslapen
- Concentratieproblemen

*Oorzaak*
Wat zijn dan zoal die gebeurtenissen die PTSS kunnen veroorzaken?
- Beroving
- Aanranding
- Verkrachting
- Natuurrampen
- Ongelukken (auto, motor, vliegtuig, etc.)
- Confrontatie met iemand die ernstig verwond is, gedood is of overlijdt
- Terroristische aanslagen
- Oorlogservaringen
- Gijzeling

Doch reageert iedereen anders op zulke situaties en niet iedereen zal PTSS krijgen. Waar heeft het dan nog meer mee te maken? Wanneer je iets alleen meemaakt of met anderen erbij, maakt een verschil. Het blijkt dat als je met anderen een natuurramp hebt overleeft, je dit samen kunt delen. Wat ook verschil maakt is hoe vaak het gebeuren plaats vindt. Bijvoorbeeld een verkrachting kan meerdere malen voorkomen of denk maar aan oorlogservaringen. De duur kan meespelen bij het verwerken, zoals bij een gijzeling of een dierbare verliezen. Hoe de omgeving met de gebeurtenis omgaat speelt een grote rol. Is er gelegenheid om te praten en is er voldoende steun? Daarnaast speelt eigen persoonlijkheid ook een rol. Een prater kan het eerder een plekje geven dan iemand die stil en verlegen is. Kunnen accepteren van eigen angsten en onmacht helpt mee, maar ook om er een betekenis aan te geven. Dat kan door bijvoorbeeld andere dingen meer te gaan waarderen of door zich te vergelijken met anderen in soortgelijke situaties. 

*Onderzoek*
Wanneer je een vermoeden hebt dat iets niet klopt, ga je eerst dit bespreken met de huisarts. Deze zal je doorverwijzen naar het RIAGG/GGZ, een maatschappelijk werker, een psycholoog, een psychotherapeut of een psychiater.
Op grond van leeftijd worden de traumatische gebeurtenissen die vooraf gaan aan PTSS ingedeeld. De vroegkinderlijke of chronische trauma's en acute trauma's op volwassen leeftijd. Verder wordt er gekeken naar wanneer de eertse klachten beginnen na het trauma. Het kan soms 6 maanden duren, maar vaker komen de klachten eerder tevoorschijn.

*Risico's*
- Zichzelf verwijten maken en de schuld geven van het gebeurde
- Minderwaardigheidsgevoelens
- Roekeloos gedrag, drank- en drugsmisbruik 
Dit alles heeft effect op het functioneren in het dagelijks leven. Er kunnen problemen op het werk/school of met relaties ontstaan, wat weer kan relateren in en isolement raken. 

*Behandeling*
Je kunt zelf het trauma proberen te verwerken, maar als dat niet lukt kun je beter hulp zoeken. Hoe eerder je hulp zoekt, des te beter is het te behandelen. 

Zo kun je via internet behandeld worden. Het wordt E-health genoemd. Het kan gebruikt worden als je te lang moet wachten op reguliere hulp, maar dat eigenlijk niet kunt. Het kan ook als een zelfstandige interventie gebruikt worden, als aanvulling van een reguliere interventie of als opstap naar een zwaardere interventie.

Bij psychotherapeutische interventies kun je denken aan cognitieve gedragstherapie. Je kunt dan denken aan: 
- imaginaire exposure (het herbeleven van de herinneringen om het te kunnen verwerken) 
- schrijftherapie (opdrachten krijgen om over een onderwerp te schrijven en dit kan via het internet)
- stress-management (leren omgaan met de angst)
- cognitieve therapie (identificatie en bijstelling van disfunctionele opvattingen met betrekking tot zichzelf als persoon, anderen, de wereld en het trauma)
- eye movement desensitization and reprocessing (nieuwe prikkels worden aangeboden bij de traumatische herinnering om zo andere associaties te krijgen)

Medicatie kan voorgeschreven worden ter ondersteuning van de therapie. Dan kun je denken aan Antidepressiva om wat meer houvast te geven. Het kan ook depressie voorkomen. 

*Links bij dit artikel*
- trimbos.nl 
- psychischegezondheid.nl

----------


## Agnes574

Goed Artikel Petra,
Hier hebben veel mensen iets aan!!!
Chapeau!!!

Knufffff Ag Xx

----------


## Petra717

Al enige tijd geleden is bij mij de diagnose PTSS vastgesteld. Door mijn huidige psychotherapeute is vastgesteld dat de PTSS chronisch is. Dit deedt mij behoorlijk schrikken. Als eerste dacht ik: "goh, weer wat met het woordje chronisch in me medisch dossier, kan er nog wel bij. Dacht dat ik er al genoeg had staan?" Daarna kwam eigenlijk pas het besef... dat doet auw en is even slikken. 
Mijn doel van therapie was eerst, mijn verleden op een gezonde manier een plekje te kunnen geven, er over kunnen praten en weer in het hier & nu te kunnen staan. Ik wist dat het zwaar zou worden, maar had niet gedacht dat het zo zwáár zou worden en dat ik er zo ver heen was. Heb mijn doelen bijgesteld, ik wil nu proberen om rustig stukje voor stukje gaan verwerken, maar ook zoveel mogelijk in het hier & nu leven. Leren om te gaan met de herbelevingen en etc. 

KNuffels, 
petra

----------


## Xynyx

Hai Petra,

ook ik heb PTSS en een angststoornis. Na 7 jaar intensieve psychotherapie en medicijnen leek het allemaal leefbaar genoeg om mijn leven weer te kunnen beleven. Er zijn echter altijd "valkuilen". De momenten waarop je wordt "getriggert" , hoe onschuldig ook kunnen me laten uitbarsten in woede. Grenzen die niet worden gerespecteerd, van wie dan ook, door wie dan ook. Het schuim staat me bij wijze van spreken dan nog net niet op de lippen.

Het is erg lastig voor collega's om met me om te gaan. "grapjes" die ik als sexistisch, rascistisch oid ervaar worden resoluut "afgestraft" en ga zo maar door. Het brengt een kloof tussen "hun" en mij. Het vervelende is dat ik dit ook heb ondanks medicijnen, of hoe goed ik me ook in mijn vel voel zitten. 

Bij mij zijn er bepaalde patronen die zich blijven herhalen. Broers die maar blijven pesten bv. Niet door hebben wat ze doen, enkel omdat het hun zo is voorgeleefd. Voor mij is het tijdstip gekomen dat ik knopen doorhak.

Afrekenen met een verleden kan immers alleen als het ook werkelijk een verleden is ! Van mijn broers kan ik niet verwachten hun gedrag ooit te veranderen. 

Binnenkort begin ik opnieuw aan therapie. 

Groetjes, Anne-Marie

----------


## Petra717

Hoi Anne-marie, 

Ik vroeg mij af hoe het is gegaan het afgelopen jaar met therapie? 
Heeft het geholpen? 

Liefs, 
Petra

----------


## Petra717

Zal proberen om hier iets van ruimte te creëren om wat dingen kwijt te kunnen... dingen die PTSS-gerelateerd zijn. 

Merk dat woorden moeilijk grijpbaar zijn.. dus hier maar een begin. 

Groetjes, 
petra

----------


## Petra717

Even iets posten, zal uit privacy redenen niet te veel details vrijgeven.
Het kan triggeren!

Afgelopen donderdag stond ik catering uitgifte, d.w.z. mensen konden hun bestellingen bij mij ophalen. Ik had nog 3 bestellingen die nog niet waren opgehaald, 2 zonder telefoonnummer.
Één met, ik had al gezien dat het uit K. in België kwam. Dan denk je er wel even aan, maar verder niet. Dus ik zou gaan bellen, bekijk de gegevens, zie de straat, het huisnummer en de naam staan.

Ik kreeg gewoon koude rillingen, de gedachte gelijk weggedrukt. "Peet, dit kan niet, al is het wel zo, dan nog kan je er niet tegen over die man beginnen. Zakelijk en bij de les blijven, nu!".
Het nummer intoetsen was door deze gedachten de eerste keer verkeerd gegaan.

Bij het opnieuw intoetsen voelde ik opnieuw de rilling, moest achterom kijken. Wist gelijk dat, DE man hier was.
Natuurlijk niet naar geluisterd, en vriendelijk praatje gehouden, dat ik hem net probeerde te bellen, dat meneer nog net op tijd was. Hij kon het moeilijk vinden, was het verhaal.

Niet veel meer mee gedaan, tot ik vanavond mijn zusje sprak op msn. Ik moest er ineens aan denken, impulsief vroeg ik haar of zij het adres nog wist van J. (= beste vriendin van mijn zusje en zus van V.) toen zij nog in K. woonde. Of anders de naam van de buurman? Ze wist het zo 1,2,3 niet meer, maar dacht de naam wel te herkennen. Ik kwam even niet op de naam en adres.

Waren al weer op een ander onderwerp beland, toen mij de naam en adres weer te binnen schoot. Gelijk gezegd, en wat blijkt ik heb blijkbaar écht DE man geholpen met zijn bestelling donderdag.

DE man die 23 december 2001, één van mijn oppas-kinderen neerschoot, die de dag erop overleed.
De man die geen enkele straf heeft gekregen voor zijn daad! De man die geen enkel berouw toonde, die zelfs gewoon door ging zijn buren verjagen (omdat het Nederlanders waren).

Voel nu mijn boosheid naar die man toe, boosheid die vooral ontstaat uit onbegrip: Hoe kan iemand zo apathisch zijn? Hoe kan iemand gewoon doorgaan met al zijn 'haat' zonder enig berouw en zijn straf weten te ontwijken, wegens zijn 'BELANGRIJKE' (voorbeeld) functie in het ambtenaren bestaan.

Het is al zoveel jaar terug, dacht dat ik het inmiddels al een plekje had gegeven. Heb het ook, geloof ik. is nu geen rollercoaster, voel dat V. een veilig plekje heeft.
Zeg nou, eerlijk dit verwacht je toch niet? Dat je (sorry dat ik het zeg) de moordenaar, tegen komt op je werk, en je die ook helpt? Voor mij blijft hij een moordenaar... Hoewel hij beweerd dat het 'een ongelukje' was, de feiten heel wat anders zeggen.

Moeilijk vatbaar op dit moment.

----------


## Sylvia93

Wow Peetje, wat een verschrikkelijk verhaal! Kan me helemaal voorstellen dat je van slag bent. Dat ze zo iemand gewoon door laten lopen zonder te straffen! Echt onvoorstelbaar..

Vind het echt knap dat je het een plekje hebt kunnen geven! En natuurlijk verwacht je idd niet om zo'n persoon ooit nog eens te zien!

Dikke knuff Syl

----------


## Luuss0404

Lieve Petra,

Ben het met Syl eens dat het een verschrikkelijk verhaal is en vooral omdat die man gewoon vrij rondloopt zonder straf te hebben gehad!  :Mad:  Dat zou toch niet moeten kunnen!  :EEK!:  Ik vind het heel naar voor je dat je juist diegene als klant hebt gehad, maar ik vind het absoluut super van je dat je hem als 'normale' klant hebt geholpen! Dit gebeuren een plekje geven is ontzettend moeilijk en ik vind het echt knap dat je dat hebt gedaan... en natuurlijk denk je eraan terug door deze gebeurtenis  :Frown:  Heel veel sterkte!

Liefs en een dikke knuff Luuss

----------


## Xynyx

> Hoi Anne-marie, 
> 
> Ik vroeg mij af hoe het is gegaan het afgelopen jaar met therapie? 
> Heeft het geholpen? 
> 
> Liefs, 
> Petra


Hai Petra,

dank je voor je belangstelling. Op zich ging de therapie goed.. helaas werd ik met name het afgelopen half jaar nogal getriggerd. Een tante, een zus, 2 vriendinnen,een kind van 8 en uiteindelijk mijn oudste pleegkind verloren..

De ONMACHT die ik voel en voelde kan ik je niet beschrijven. Alle therapie en alle goodwill mijnerzijds ten spijt.. Ik heb mezelf dan ook even een "time-out" gegeven. Moet mezelf tijd en ruimte geven dit alles te plaatsen.

Groetjes, Anne-Marie

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Anne-Marie,

Gecondoleerd met het verliezen van je dierbaren  :Frown:  Heel goed dat je jezelf een 'time-out' geeft om dit alles te kunnen plaatsen, neem daar ook je tijd en rust voor, want het is nogal wat als zoveel dierbaren van je wegvallen! Heel veel sterkte!!! 

Liefs Luuss

----------


## Petra717

Mijn gevoel stuitert heen en weer, ik heb gister een gesprek gehad met de huisarts, ik ben nog nooit zo open daar geweest terwijl het heel gesloten voelde. 
GGZ gebeuren is besproken, ik baal er van. ben geschrokken van de conclusie. 
Ik heb zin om alle deuren te sluiten. 
Gister op het werk kon ik mijn gedachten er niet bij houden. Werd ook telkens gevraagd, wat is er peet? Je lijkt in jezelf getrokken? Je komt wat timide over, gaat het wel? Waar is je lach? 
Peet! Voel je je wel goed... en toen kwam dizzy dummie weer te voorschijn. En kon ik 45 min stil zitten.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Petra,

Jammer dat het gesprek met de huisarts zo gesloten voelde terwijl je meer open bent geweest... kwam dat door de reactie van de huisarts, datgene wat de GGZ had gezegd en/of had je meer willen zeggen?
Kwam de dizzy dummie door alle vragen die goedbedoeld waren maar waar jij even niet op zat te wachten? (ik heb dat wel eens dan ervaar ik het als te druk/veel op dat moment)
Heel veel sterkte meis!

Liefs n knuff Luuss

----------


## davanzu21

Bij mij is ook PTSS vastgesteld, in 2008...

Ik heb een traumatisch verleden gehad, in internaten moeten zitten mijn hele jeugd en moeder verloren..

----------


## Xynyx

> Hallo Anne-Marie,
> 
> Gecondoleerd met het verliezen van je dierbaren  Heel goed dat je jezelf een 'time-out' geeft om dit alles te kunnen plaatsen, neem daar ook je tijd en rust voor, want het is nogal wat als zoveel dierbaren van je wegvallen! Heel veel sterkte!!! 
> 
> Liefs Luuss


Dank je Luus,

met name het gevoel van ongeloof speelt me parten. Ik denk (hoop) dat, wanneer we de as van mijn pleegdochter uitstrooien dit besef wel komt. Nu verwacht ik haar nog steeds met haar ondeugende grijns aan de deur. 

Groetjes, Anne-Marie

----------


## Xynyx

> Mijn gevoel stuitert heen en weer, ik heb gister een gesprek gehad met de huisarts, ik ben nog nooit zo open daar geweest terwijl het heel gesloten voelde. 
> GGZ gebeuren is besproken, ik baal er van. ben geschrokken van de conclusie. 
> Ik heb zin om alle deuren te sluiten. 
> Gister op het werk kon ik mijn gedachten er niet bij houden. Werd ook telkens gevraagd, wat is er peet? Je lijkt in jezelf getrokken? Je komt wat timide over, gaat het wel? Waar is je lach? 
> Peet! Voel je je wel goed... en toen kwam dizzy dummie weer te voorschijn. En kon ik 45 min stil zitten.


Ai, Petra, dat kan ik me goed voorstellen. Dat stuiteren van gevoelens, het hervinden van de balans. Zo is het het afgelopen half jaar bij mij ook gegaan. En telkens als ik het terug had gebeurde er opnieuw iets. 

Balen van mezelf omdat ik me emotioneel dan weer zo instabiel voel, balen van de wereld, van alles. Maar ik kom weer "terug" in mezelf. 

Kop op meis, het komt goed !!

Liefs, Anne-Marie

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Davanzu,
Jammer dat je zoveel hebt moeten doorstaan, maar daarom extra super dat je ondanks vele obstakels nu een leuke opleiding doet en stage mag lopen op een hartafdeling van t academisch ziekenhuis! Ik hoop echt dat je de opleiding haalt en je doorzettingsvermogen beloond ziet!! Heel veel succes!

@ Anne-Marie,
Begrijpelijk dat je vol ongeloof zit! Ik hoop voor je dat je inderdaad met het uitstrooien van het as van je pleegdochter een beetje besef krijgt en dat het helpt om alles een plekje te geven! Het heeft tijd nodig en dan kom je vanzelf zoals je zegt wel weer in jezelf "terug"! Ik wens je heel veel moed en sterkte toe!

----------


## sietske763

soms vind ik alle etiketjes wel ingewikkeld hoor, je vind bij zoveel dingen herkenning.
eerst had ik ptss later werd het borderline en nu reageer ik fantastisch op ritalin/concerta, dus ws ADHD
al deze etiketjes zijn erg moeilijk, soms lijkt het ook in elkaar over te lopen.
ben er iig wel achter dat je bij deze 3 soorten echt wel psychotherapie(en voor sommigen met medicatie erbij)nodig hebt en dat het door een goede therapie, vooral reflectie, het toch mogelijk is om redelijk normaal te kunnen leven.
veel sterkte iedereen

----------


## Petra717

Hier heb ik een paar spannende onevenwichtige tijd gehad... opnieuw in zee gegaan met GGZ. Een instantie waar ik een grote allergie voor heb, mij bergen met stress bezorgd. 
Zo ook dit maal, kort gezegd alles wat er mis kan gaan, is mis gegaan. 
Was ik eindelijk zo ver om voor intake face to face gesprek... hielden ze mij opnieuw aan het lijntje, door afspraken te maken om ze vervolgens weer af te zeggen. Na 6x was bij mij de maat vol en heb ik mijn stem laten horen, dat ik geen jojo ben en een constructieve manier wou om een afspraak te maken. Ik kwam er met de team-leiding niet uit, ik moest nu maar een klacht indienen bij de klachtencommissie. Wou ik dat niet moest ik gewoon via dezelfde weg afspraken maken en hopen dat er eentje door kon gaan? Ze kwamen inmiddels met datum 9 aanzetten... deze datum heb ik aangenomen met de boodschap dat ik kom als mijn werkrooster het toe laat... wat het niet zal doen, wat ik nu al weet... maar dat weten zij niet :Wink: .

Inmiddels ook via andere weg gezocht... daar kreeg ik gelijk een reactie terug de volgende dag. Ze vroegen om nog een aantal gegevens, die heb ik dinsdag doorgegeven en kon ik woensdag al terecht voor tel-intake!!! Aangezien ik de hele dag mocht werken (8-19uur), kon het vandaag (had vanmiddag vrij voor één van de afspraken met GGZ die niet doorging)al. Tel-intake ging goed, 20 april deel 2 van de intake (face to face). Pfff dit gaat ineens snel? Voor de aanmelding moest je zelf al een afdeling kiezen... ik had de goede afdeling gekozen volgens de vrouw aan de lijn.
Dit wou ik even kwijt.

----------


## davanzu21

Ik heb de instelling eens verteld hoe de vork in de steel zit, en wat zij met mij gedaan hebben, en wat ik er aan over hield, PTSS, AN, Pers.st. NAO met zeer laag zelfbeeld, geen grensen meer kunnen aangeven, geen nee durven zeggen, en niet durven opkomen voor mijzelf. Ook heb ik klachten ingediend.

Ik heb mijn hele jeugdverhaal gemaild naar de Nederlandse Omroep Stichting, en zij belden mij 2 uur later op, ze willen er graag iets van maken. op tv/radio

----------


## Luuss0404

Lieve Sietske,
De medici hebben etiketjes nodig anders kunnen ze je niet helpen  :Confused:  jammer maar helaas...

Lieve Petra,
Wat belachelijk dat GGZ nog steeds zo loopt te klooien terwijl het op een andere manier ineens zo snel kan gaan  :Confused:  Ik hoop voor je dat deze face-to-face afspraak wel gewoon doorgaat en dat je er een goed gevoel bij gaat hebben!

Lieve Davanzu,
Vervelend dat je zoveel klachten hebt gekregen door al het prutswerk, maar super dat je nu zo goed bezig bent en dat je je stem laat horen! Ik heb heel veel respect voor je dat je na alles wat jij hebt meegemaakt en hebt moeten doorstaan jij het lef en de durf hebt om jou verhaal eerst al over Anorexia te doen op tv en dat je nu op radio/tv jou verhaal laat horen en daar andere mensen mee helpt! Heel veel sterkte!
Laat je het wel weten als het zover is? Dan ga ik zeker kijken!

----------


## AnnLaura

Hallo Davanzu, 

Hoe is het met je verhaal bij de radio/tv afgelopen? 

Hallo Xynyx,
Hoe gaat het nu bij jou? is het weer in wat rustiger vaarwater? Hoop dat het beter met je gaat. Dat je. je dierbaren een plekje kunt gaan geven. Kan mij voorstellen dat het wel een pittig halfjaar voor je was.

Bij mij is ook PTSS vastgesteld. 
Na meerdere therapie pogingen, zat ik op een gegeven moment op mijn plek. Helaas is die ook beëindigd. Sinds een korte tijd weer een nieuwe start. Daar werd ik verrast, de peute sprak haar twijfel uit na een paar gesprekken... of zij mij wel kon helpen, om een reden die al ver voorbehandeling bekend was. Ik zag de bui alweer hangen, om 15 maanden zonder te zitten = opnieuw niet verder kunnen. Zo heb ik een plan bedacht en voorgesteld. Daar word nu aangewerkt. Ik merk alleen dat ik veel in 2 strijd zit.. 
wat vertel ik wel, en wat niet? Wil haar niet afschrikken, wil wel verder, vertrouwen is nog niet daar, maar er speelt veel door mijn koppie :Frown: .
Maarjah heb nu wel therapie, maar echt verder komen is er nog niet bij... 
de tijd zal t leren.

Ann Laura

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ann Laura,
Jammer dat de therapie waar jij op je plek zat is beëindigd  :Frown: 
Ik kan me heel goed voorstellen dat je in tweestrijd zit op dit moment en dat het moeilijk is weer opnieuw te beginnen, opnieuw een vertrouwensband te moeten opbouwen en weer opnieuw je verhaal te moeten doen!
Hopelijk wil de nieuwe peute meewerken met jou idee zodat jij verder kan komen!
Heel veel succes meid!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## Tralala

Heeft hier iemand emdr gehad bij ptss? Dat ga ik proberen,ik heb het helaas ook en ben op het moment fysiek en geestelijk even helemaal vastgelopen.

----------


## davanzu21

@AnnLaura: Zij hebben mijn verhaal gehoord en zijn er mee bezig.
Volgens de deskundige daar gaat het heel vaak fout bij de jeugdzorg.

----------


## AnnLaura

Hallo Tralala, 

Ik heb EMDR gehad meerdere malen. Het is heel vermoeiend. Hoop dat het je kan helpen!

Groetjes AnnLaura






> Heeft hier iemand emdr gehad bij ptss? Dat ga ik proberen,ik heb het helaas ook en ben op het moment fysiek en geestelijk even helemaal vastgelopen.

----------


## AnnLaura

Hallo Davanzu, 

Hoe voelt het, nu?
Wat doet deze gebeurtenis met je?
Merk je er ook wat van in de hulpverlening die je op dit moment hebt?

Groetjes, 
AnnLaura


> @AnnLaura: Zij hebben mijn verhaal gehoord en zijn er mee bezig.
> Volgens de deskundige daar gaat het heel vaak fout bij de jeugdzorg.

----------


## Tralala

Dankje AnnLaura voor je reactie! heeft de emdr je wel geholpen?

----------


## AnnLaura

Hallo Tralala,

Een late reactie ik weet het. EMDR heeft voor mij bij 1 gebeurtenis geholpen. 

Momenteel erg veel last van herbelevingen en dissociëren, psychotherapeute heeft EMDR voorgesteld. Ik durf het niet, ik ben te wankel voor mijn gevoel. Daar kon ze zicht wel in vinden. Nu opzoek naar een constructieve behandelvorm. In ieder geval is er wel een goed begin naar vertrouwen.

Groetjes, 
AnnLaura

----------


## Tralala

Dankjewel AnnLaura! Ik heb het nu ook een keer gehad en dat heeft bij mij ook geholpen en ik ga er nu mee verder..ik dissocieer ook heel erg en dat is gelijk minder geworden na de behandeling.{maarja geen idee hoelang dat blijvend is}
Mischien helpt dit jouw,ik was hiervoor ook te wankel en toen is mijn therapeute aan de gang gegaan met een vorm van hypnotherapie namelijk: voice dialogue,juist als je makkelijk dissocieert is dit {vond ik} een fijne manier om in contact te komen met bepaalde delen van jezelf.

----------


## helmpie

Hallo Petra,

Ik wil je graag een prive bericht sturen maar krijg de melding dat je mailbox vol zit.
Kan ik je via een ander email prive bereiken?

Groet Hempie.




> Hier heb ik een paar spannende onevenwichtige tijd gehad... opnieuw in zee gegaan met GGZ. Een instantie waar ik een grote allergie voor heb, mij bergen met stress bezorgd. 
> Zo ook dit maal, kort gezegd alles wat er mis kan gaan, is mis gegaan. 
> Was ik eindelijk zo ver om voor intake face to face gesprek... hielden ze mij opnieuw aan het lijntje, door afspraken te maken om ze vervolgens weer af te zeggen. Na 6x was bij mij de maat vol en heb ik mijn stem laten horen, dat ik geen jojo ben en een constructieve manier wou om een afspraak te maken. Ik kwam er met de team-leiding niet uit, ik moest nu maar een klacht indienen bij de klachtencommissie. Wou ik dat niet moest ik gewoon via dezelfde weg afspraken maken en hopen dat er eentje door kon gaan? Ze kwamen inmiddels met datum 9 aanzetten... deze datum heb ik aangenomen met de boodschap dat ik kom als mijn werkrooster het toe laat... wat het niet zal doen, wat ik nu al weet... maar dat weten zij niet.
> 
> Inmiddels ook via andere weg gezocht... daar kreeg ik gelijk een reactie terug de volgende dag. Ze vroegen om nog een aantal gegevens, die heb ik dinsdag doorgegeven en kon ik woensdag al terecht voor tel-intake!!! Aangezien ik de hele dag mocht werken (8-19uur), kon het vandaag (had vanmiddag vrij voor één van de afspraken met GGZ die niet doorging)al. Tel-intake ging goed, 20 april deel 2 van de intake (face to face). Pfff dit gaat ineens snel? Voor de aanmelding moest je zelf al een afdeling kiezen... ik had de goede afdeling gekozen volgens de vrouw aan de lijn.
> Dit wou ik even kwijt.

----------


## Petra717

inbox is geleegd :Smile:

----------

